# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF multiselect DropDown/ComboBox

## boudino

I'm looking for a multiselect feature on DropDown or ComboBox in WPF, but I cannot find one. It is possible that such an important and natural feature is not there? How can reach the same behavior?

----------


## Arjay

I have to believe the WPF team targetted the most common controls first, rather than the 'fringe' controls.  Do you really think that a multi-select combobox is that common?

At any rate, there looks like there are plenty of examples on google.  Search for "WPF multiselect DropDown/ComboBox"

----------


## boudino

Yes, I've found one already, but I'd exptected the there is one ready to use as part of framework, SDK or toolkit  :Frown:

----------

